# New fur baby



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So got a new kitten. First floor neighbor came by Monday afternoon and to give her to me. Now can people help me with name suggestions? All I can think of right now is Misha and Minnie.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

D'awww! She looks like a shorthair version of our cat. Cute!

Namessss... Eh. All of the names that I use for pets are in Japanese (with the exception of the five I was overruled on: My Silver Tabby cat, Chancey ((Take A Chance)). The family Brown Tabby, Pong ((Stormytown Pong, sister was Ping)). The horse, who I only lease and had no say-so in his name, Duncan ((Zipin Roan Sonrise)). Last but not least, the two gerbils, Cookie and Cream.

I like Raya (Rayah), Harley (Quinn?), Chloe, Sophie, Sasha, Sadie, Belle, or Harper. Maya is also a cute one. In general, less syllables is better (easier to say). You can also google "list of cat names" and you'll get thousands of results.


----------

